# Wound on neck



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was in my local petshop yesterday and the woman that owns it knows I'm into all my mice but this little mouse she showed me baffled me completely, he's a male about 4 months old all in all very healthy, he has a large wound on the back of his neck, very red, sore and itchy, I thought it might be mites but I forgot to take a picture of it, she has been using powder but it's not helping, does anyone have any idea what it could possibly be? I told her I would pop back in tomorrow and see how he is doing.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I googled it and its this sort of thing only bleeding and not infected


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Ouch, that doesn't look good. If that was mites it would be terribly severe. I would think maybe an OCD scratching problem, but someone with more experience should be able to help you out.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

is he in with other males? could be he is getting bullyed, or it could be something like a fungal infection. Athleats foot powder will clear up a fungal infection. Could be something in her box bothering him.

Id seperate him out if he is with other mice, put him on paper towls and tissue bedding for now.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah I wasn't too sure iv never came across this before! I don't think the pet shop had either! I gave her as much advice as I could but I think tomorrow I will go along and see how he is! It's a shame that he has the urge to scratch so much it can't be fun for him! Plus his owner just passed him into the petshop because he couldn't handle him anymore! I would have taken him in a second but would have cost me £6.50


PPVallhunds said:


> is he in with other males? could be he is getting bullyed, or it could be something like a fungal infection. Athleats foot powder will clear up a fungal infection. Could be something in her box bothering him.
> 
> Id seperate him out if he is with other mice, put him on paper towls and tissue bedding for now.


He was and has been since he was 4 weeks old in his own separate cage, she had him on paper tissue because she was worried he had an allergy to shavings! I will suggest athletes foot powder and see if that helps any! Feel heart sorry for the wee guy!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

So def not fighting then. 
I had an OCD scratcher once, unfortunately he didn't start unroll well after I used him to start my line. His was his eye, any change to substrate would set him off, even if the same stuff but the texture was slightly off would do it. He blinded him self in that eye in the end and started on the other then started biting his tail. At that point I put him down. It pop up again in that line a while ago so culled them straight away.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ah ok so is it an OCD sort of thing? It's a shame he's been handed in instead of them asking the vet! Our vets are really good with mice too! Don't understand how anyone can just say they don't want a pet anymore! If it does get serious I might have to tell the pet shop owner that there's nothing she can do.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There no real was to diagnose ocd scratching really just a case of treating it for everything else and see if he is still scratching after


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

is it also possible that instead of ocd it might even be a localised form of eczema which causes the mouse to scratch not heard of a mouse having eczema but I suppose it is possible they can also have it. aside from that as mentioned before fungal infection etc.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Could be possible I suppose! You never know what they can get! My mums dog has an eczema type thing because he is allergic to dust and dust mites


----------

